# Idee gesucht!



## Zorck (7. November 2002)

*Idee gesucht!Bitte um Hilfe!*

Hallo Leute!
Ich muss für den Kunstunterricht eine Arbeit anfertigen. Was und wie ich es mach ist egal. Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass ich was am PC mache.
Der ganze Spaß soll unter dem Thema "DREI" stehen!

Daher hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich euch doch mal frage, ob ihr nich nen paar nette Fotos habt, die in irgendeiner Form was mit 3 zu tun haben. Sei es noch so weit hergeholt! (kleinen Kommentar)

Auch wenn das hier das Forum für Fotos ist, könnt ihr auch Grafiken mitsenden.

Also dann bin mal gespannt ob und was ihr so für Ideen habt! 

P.S.: Bitte keine Post von wegen: :-(  "Selber machen!"


----------



## fluessig (11. November 2002)

RGB - Rot Grün Blau - die "Grundfarben" des Lichts und dann natürlich noch dreieck mit Auge drin (Illuminaten)


----------



## Zorck (12. November 2002)

An die drei Grundfarben hab ich auch schon gedacht.
Die Dreiecke mit den Augen sind auch ganz cool aber ich weiß nicht ob das noch in den Bereich ungegenständlich fällt. 

Ich hab ja auch scho nen wenig rumprobiert.
Fällt irgendwem dazu ne Story ein? (brauch man ja leider immer bei der Kunst -> sonst ist es ja keine  )


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. November 2002)

Ich fragt was das Gebilde mit 3 zu tun hat außer , das es 3D ist.

Nimm Dir die künstlerische Freiheit und arbeite einfach mit den Zahlen  "110101" !

Ich habe die Idee von fluesig nochmal aufgegriffen und verändert dargestellt.

Der "typische" RGB Farbkreis, der die drei *Lichtfarben* darstellt und zusammen wieder 3 neue Farben ergibt, wenn 2 Farben gemischt sind und eine weitere wenn alle 3 gemischt sind.

Dazu passend wäre _vielleicht_ noch der Vergleich zu CMY (K) (???)...

Ist nicht direkt Kunst, aber zeigt Sachverstand!

N.S.: Kunst kommt von : " Du kunnst mi mal" !


----------



## Zorck (12. November 2002)

> Kunst kommt von : " Du kunnst mi mal" !



Muss ich mir merken!  
Also das Gebilde hat soviel mit 3 zu tun, dass ich in 3D-StudioMax ne 3 genommen hab, diese extrudiert und dann mit Rauschen etwas verändert. Skalierung war sogar 3!  
So viel zum Thema drei!!

Wenn ich jetzt noch ne passende Story hätte, wär das doch ganz in Ordnung.
Aber die anderen Ideen sind auch nicht schlecht!
Ich hoffe, dass ich noch viele interessante Beiträge lesen kann!
Vielleicht findet sich auch mal wer, der nen paar nette Fotos hat, die man dann etwas ungegenständlich machen kann!


----------



## cocoon (12. November 2002)

Wo wir im Fotografie-Forum sind, mach doch 'ne Fotoserie:

Nimm Dir ein paar Tage und fotografier jede "3", die Dir in Deiner Stadt vor die Linse kommt. Überall begegnet Dir diese Zahl - an 'nem Haus, auf einem Schild,... Das Alltägliche hat doch was.

Oder such Dir Details von Gegenständen/Gebäuden/etc., die man als "3" erkennen kann: Der Griff einer Schere vielleicht, eine Brezel, Fenster,... So zeigst Du die "3", wo eigentlich gar keine ist.

So würde ich da zumindest rangehn.


----------



## Zorck (13. November 2002)

Auch nich schlecht!
Hat vielleicht irgendwer schon solche Fotos?


----------



## fluessig (24. November 2002)

hab eine drei gefunden - war aber nur Zufall, dass ich dran gedacht hab. Ist leider nur ein kleines pic, aber da lässt sich sicher noch was finden, was passt


----------



## propaganda X (28. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> * Nimm Dir ein paar Tage und fotografier jede "3", die Dir in Deiner Stadt vor die Linse kommt. Überall begegnet Dir diese Zahl - an 'nem Haus, auf einem Schild,... Das Alltägliche hat doch was.
> *





> _Original geschrieben von zorck_*Hat vielleicht irgendwer schon solche Fotos?*



nicht unbedingt ne 3, hab aber mal so 'ne art typo-buch gemacht, wo es darum ging, formen in der stadt zu finden, die lateinischen typen entsprechen, also wenigstens a-z. ich werd bei gelegenheit den link posten, wenn ich denn endlich mal wieder scannen kann..., hab es zur zeit nur als printversion rumliegen


----------



## Zorck (28. November 2002)

Wär auf jeden Fall cool, wenn du das machen könntest!
Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------

